# Leak on Gaggia Classic



## scotspresso (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi folks

After a little lurking i couldn't find the answer to this problem, so here goes...

My 12-year old Gaggia Classic is leaking between the body and the large collar above the group head. I've attached an image to show where the water is coming out. I get about a teaspoon coming out for every shot I pull.










Any help greatly appreciated, the old girl has done some mileage and I feel it's time for some TLC!

Cheers


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi, looks like you have blown boiler seal. from the discolouration, caused by scale build up. you need to split and clean out the boiler then replace the seal

One more thing, not a classic, its a coffee deluxe, does not have solenoid

mark


----------



## scotspresso (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi Mark

Brilliant, thanks. Sounds doable. Do you have boiler seals in stock for this model (somehow Coffee Deluxe doesn't sound as cool as a Classic







)

Cheers

Roger


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi, sure do have them.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GAGGIA-BOILER-SEAL-NEW-PARTS-NUMBER-DM0041-082-/180812021014?pt=Coffee_Machines_Makers&hash=item2a193c7d16


----------



## scotspresso (Feb 28, 2012)

Is that the seal that goes round the top of where the brew head meets the main body? (you can only see it when you remove the brew head using the two bolts threaded through it). If not, then do you have one of those as well as it looked a bit ropey when I took off the brew head the other day.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

check my website to make sure the seals you need. i sell all on ebay

http://www.gaggiamanualservice.com/uploads/2/7/3/4/2734199/coffee97-coffee_delux.pdf


----------



## scotspresso (Feb 28, 2012)

Great diagram, thanks. I'm guessing it's the gasket at part 52 you think is bust? I'll run the machine with the top off to see if I can see it leaking. The piece I was referring to wa a small rubber ring round the top of part 56, but since it's not broken out as a separate part, I'm guessing one needs to buy the whole thing.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

can you photo the brewhead without handle. you should have the showerdisc attached to the holding plate and the group seal only on the brewhead


----------



## scotspresso (Feb 28, 2012)

I've just ordered some parts on ebay. In addition to the leak, my other problem is I am getting dusty gritty coffee no matter what I do with grind size / tamp pressure. I don't know if it might be part of the same problem, but we'll see!


----------



## italiastar (Mar 1, 2012)

The other option is to use food grade RTV paste - I've not personally used it but many people do.


----------



## scotspresso (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks italiastar, I'll keep that in mind


----------

